# "Down on a recall"



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just curious if any of your dogs can do "down on a recall"? I was walking Axel yesterday in a park and I noticed this dog (german shepard) running towards its owner and then dropped down immediately halfway to its owner when he gave the command "down". Anyways it looked like an interesting training exercise and was just wondering if any of your dogs(Vizslas) can do this? I assume its a difficult training exercise?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Right now we are working on recall with Holley where she has to come and sit directly in front of us. I am not sure if we will eventually get to that in the more advanced classes.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba and I are not to that level in obedience work yet, but there are a couple of Utility dogs at our training club (vizslas) that have this command mastered. If you get a chance to observe an obedience demonstration, go watch. It will inspire you to train, the dogs are so "tuned in" on the handler!! 

I though that Reba and I had a pretty tight bond until we started training all of the time. Your dog must focus on you and your subtle commands--you find that suddenly you and Fido speak the same language.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow. Pumpkin is good with the down command, but not midway in a come recall. I think the down command, along with come & stay, is the most useful. At least for us.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, I would love to check out an obededience demonstration in the near future, and see how focused the dogs are with their handlers. Its good to hear Holley and Reba are getting to the intermediate level of training, Axel unfortunately is still at beginner stage but is improving daily. We have one more puppy socialization class until graduation, and then eventually he could go to more advanced classes if we so choose.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

What would be the purpose of doing this?


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Linescreamer, apparently when you can get your dog to drop on a dime at a distance, you have achieved superb control of her motion and activity. For example if you thought your dog was going to charge someone from a distance and bite them, or jump at them or run into oncoming traffic it is always reassuring to the person she was charging that you could calmly ask your dog to lie down and she would drop to to the ground from the full charge, even at a distance of one hundred feet. In that same scenario, if you ask a dog to come, there's a good chance she would not have responded. When you ask a dog in an aroused charge to come, you are asking her to stop moving forward, take her eyes off of her prey (or the perceived threat), turn around, and come back to you. That's a lot to ask, when you ask for a down, all you are asking her to do is to stop the forward motion and drop to the ground. She can still keep her eyes on her target, and she doesn't have to move away form it. When you have her in a down position, her level of arousal starts to subside and it is easier, after several seconds, to then get her attention focused on you and ask her to come back. I hope that helps.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi raps702,

For what it's worth, I've been working on "down on a recall" with Bodhi for 1.5 years. Bodhi can "down on a recall" but only in the backyard, in the obedience training field or in the house. When walking on trails or if there are any distractions, all bets are off. I've trained him with hand signals and he will respond to them immediately when not distracted. For us "come" is when my hand gestures to my chest, "down" is when my hand/arm is raised in the air (like you have a question in class and you raise your hand). It was about a year before, Bodhi "got it". For the longest time he would come charging and then down at my feet. Then one day he downed in midfield. I don't know what clicked, but since then he has been able to "down on a recall" when there are no distraction.

So yes, a Vizsla can do this! Now if I can only get Bodhi to put away his toys (especially the nylabone)...

Best


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi bodhi,

I feel better knowing you've been working on this for a while. I've been working on "sit" from speed for a few months with Merc (for exactly the reasons raps outlined) and although sometimes he stop instantly, often he'll come in to me first. I'll persevere, perhaps I'll explain to him that other vizslas can do it and see if some sibling rivalry helps motivate him....

If I may boast, Merc does put his toys in the basket! But, only when asked and only if he's not playing with them at the time ;D


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We actually watched a demonstration last night after obedience graduation and the trainer had the dog perform a down on recall. It was amazing to see the connection she had with the dog. I am hoping we get to that point with Holley in training. She is still very young though so we know it will all come with time and alot of work. We signed up for her next 8-week class last night once we got home.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Linescreamer said:


> What would be the purpose of doing this?


 To make the dog safe. 
For example; You're out an about and some "dude" with a quad, not paying attention, is coming straight at you and your dog during hunting season. Being able to stop the dog dead in his tracks can keep him and the "quad runner" from getting tangled up can save him.

To make the dog go down on command at a distance takes time. Basically it's the whoa with a down, and yes a Vizsla can do it.
You can whoa them at a distance and redirect them, or have them stay there and wait for you


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Good info. Thanks ;D


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

I think that would be my obedience dream! I think I will strive for this with O. And also teaching her to put her toys away - nothing wrong with a tidy puppy


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Put away toys! That would be a good one! I think, I'll ask my son if he wants to teach Copper that. ;D I say my son, because I have a feeling it will take allot of time.


----------

